# March in OBX



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Me and some buddies are planning a trip to OBX for the weekend on March 16th. From past trends, what is usually biting around this time? Here in Myrtle Beach there is not much biting, a few renegade blues, and drum, trout and flounder in the Inlet.


----------



## flyreel61 (Feb 9, 2007)

Best place will be the Hooters in Kill Devil hills. May catch a stripper. Pretty cold that time time year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Depends on water temps.. Ocracoke is the best bet that time of yr,imo.. Usually some pups around s end with gold hopkins.. This yr could produce the same fluke school of pups that were on the point last yr,who knows?? 
Could be some seamullet and blowtoads in the mix as well.. As was said,water temps control all of it that time of yr...


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Strippers at hooters or a fluke school of pups? Hell, we might as well stay in SC it sounds like...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

well if its like last year, you will have a ball at the point


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE REGARDLES AND IF I HAVE TO I'LL RIG UP THE TACKLE BOX AND HEAVE IT OUT. PRETTY CONFIDENT I'LL CATCH A BUZZ THOUGH!!!  :fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*will be a few more*

showing up I reckon

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35531

see ya there !!


----------



## fishininov (Jan 20, 2005)

Anybody suspect there will be anything goin on at Oregon Inlet?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fishininov said:


> Anybody suspect there will be anything goin on at Oregon Inlet?


suspect better opportunities as DD suggested at the other "O.I."


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> showing up I reckon
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35531
> 
> see ya there !!


Excellent news!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Aight, sounds like fun. Not counting on any fish but it sounds we can catch a buzz and make some friends. Me and Outfishin are plannin' on camping I guess. Looking forward to meeting a bunch of you knuckleheads


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Still over 30 days out and we've already got a heck of a list going. This should be a blast!!

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we better catch something JIM....this was YOUR idea


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Imho*

The best daggum time to fish the OBX is any daggum time you can spring free and go! There are no gurantees.

We were strongly advised NOT to fish in late September for big drum and guess what, yep we caught big drum.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> we better catch something JIM....this was YOUR idea


ROFL. I didn't promise that there would be pullage. Nor did I promise what the weather would be. In fact, other than the early promise of those who would be there, I don't think I promised much of anything.

As our list of attendees continues to grow, I think I'd now be perfectly safe in suggesting the promise of good people and a good time regardless of any other condition(s) which might prevail. I know that I'm certainly looking forward to this!!  

Jim


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

*Camp grounds-*

Here's what Brandon (outfishin) dug up-

Cape Hatteras Campground-252-987-2307

Cape Woods Campground-252-995-5850

Frisco Woods Campground-252-995-5208

Hatteras Sands Camping-252-986-2422

Island Hidaway Campground-252-995-8628

Which of these would be the best? Can we just camp anywhere on the beach that time of year? Can somebody point us in the right direction please?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the campgrounds... so I hesitate to comment.

I'm not sure what the other rooms go for... but I was charged $79/night for a 3-bedroom cottage with 4 person occupancy for 2 nights...

2 x $79 = $158 + 14% Tax ($22.12) = $180.12

$180.12 / 4 = $45.03 Per Person for 2 nights

Kind of hard to beat for someplace with heat, a kitchen, showers, living room, etc. Just thought I'd pass that info on...

Jim


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*I heard Friscoe Woods*



surfsidesativa said:


> Here's what Brandon (outfishin) dug up-
> 
> Cape Hatteras Campground-252-987-2307
> 
> ...


was the best...good location and all.

As far as camping on the beach they say the rangers will write you up for it.

I've gotten away with it three different times and never had a ranger knock on my camper.
I've camped at the lighthouse parking lot before also without incident.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Sandcruiser*

Pulled the trigger on a camper shell yesterday at the RV show in Raleigh. Bought a Leer 180 shell for the Tacoma. It will be painted RED to match of course. Now I'll have a roughin it sleeping spot in the back of the truck, but of course I have a new opportunity to set up the racks again! THinking of one on the front for fishing gear and one on the back for food and such. Next time I'm in, we'll have to start thinking up the layout for it all! :beer:  :fishing:


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*stripers or heat?*

how you gonna heat that box Boo Boo?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

turn the truck on....turn the heat on high and open the back window! Thats how I used to do it in high school on cold winter nights parked up in the woods with my lady doing some "studying"


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I usually do what Jim does when I say off season in Buxton, my bill is what the total he gave for staying.

I will have to wait until Mid April for one of my anuual pilgrimages.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*If you study*

hard enuff no truck heat required. I never recall a chill in the air back in those glory days.

bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bummm
Oh waht a nite...late december back in 63


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

booboo said:


> Pulled the trigger on a camper shell yesterday at the RV show in Raleigh. Bought a Leer 180 shell for the Tacoma. It will be painted RED to match of course. Now I'll have a roughin it sleeping spot in the back of the truck, but of course I have a new opportunity to set up the racks again! THinking of one on the front for fishing gear and one on the back for food and such. Next time I'm in, we'll have to start thinking up the layout for it all! :beer:  :fishing:


I mounted a 2X8 to my front bumper and mounted five pieces of PVC pipe, with PVC electrical conduit straps, painted it all black and it looks better than the 200 dollar ones they sell online and at Bass pro.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Commitment!*

got a comitment from the other half to "heat" the rig up!  I'll have to go in to training to get ready for that. The old HS days of the back of the pickup bed under the big top aren't as close as they once were!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

amen brother

:beer:


----------

